# Specific Rub (Searching for)



## kerbos5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey guys, about 5 years ago I had one of the best tasteing ribs I have ever eaten and I for the life of me can't find the rub this gentleman used, is was something something "Rub Number 5" or " Rub #5"....its salt based not sugar....ring a bell to anybody?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 24, 2010)

No. 5 *Sauce* but not No. 5 *Rub*. Did you try a search yet?


----------



## kerbos5 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah been looking hi and low on the internet, thats where he orders it, this is a friend of a friend of a friend, that does BBQ competitions...so I don't really get to talk to him.


----------

